# Destinations: Israel, Part 1



## Weatherman2020 (Oct 2, 2016)

Photos are from the web to give you an idea of a trip that just scratched the surface of things to see and do there. It's all driving, you can go from the south border to the north in 3 hours.



 
Arrive in Tel Aviv.


 
Caesarea. Herod created a harbor and thus one of the largest trading ports in civilization at that time.  Here you can see the Ampitheater, Herods palace is the lower peninsula area, hippodrome, and city/Crusades fort at the top.


 
Just north of Caesarea they were bulldozing a sand dune to create beach access and discovered the cities aqueduct. 


 
Top of Mount Carmel were Elijah took on the followers of Baal.  The green line by the highway is were they would have had to fetch water from 3 times to pour over his wood.




Sea of Galilee. 


 
2,000 year old fishing boat found during a recent drought.


 

Capurnum, where Jesus spent much of his time.  Because of things found this is believed to be the home of Peter. A 'B' rated archeolocal site.  3 ranks are given.  A is for sure, such as Sea of Galilee is an A.  B is there is very strong evidence.  C is a maybe.


 

C rated spot where Jesus did the fish and loaves feeding of the thousands. Because of the bowl shape of the hill you can stand towards at the bottom of the grove and where this pic was taken from hear the person talking at normal voice.


 

Tel Dan.  6,000 year old city and a source of the Jordan River pours out of the ground here.


 


 
This is an ancient gate to the city.  It is likely Abraham walked thru this in his rescue of Lot.


 

Gideon Spring, where Gideon whittled his 22,000 man army down to 300.


 

Beit She'an, founded 5,000BC destroyed in 749AD from a quake and never recovered.  Where this picture is taken was ground level in the 50's, immigrants were put to work excavating the city.  The top party of the area shows the exposed area were stones were pilfered during the centuries. 


 


 

End of part 1


----------



## The Irish Ram (Oct 2, 2016)

Thank you so much for this.  I good sit by the water at Tel Dan all day.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Oct 2, 2016)

The Irish Ram said:


> Thank you so much for this.  I good sit by the water at Tel Dan all day.


There was something about that water pouring out of the ground that made you want to jump in.  Pure H2O.  
Part 2 coming.


----------



## TheOldSchool (Oct 2, 2016)

Weatherman2020 said:


> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you so much for this.  I good sit by the water at Tel Dan all day.
> ...


We will wait with bated breath


----------

